# R-13 Insulation for acoustic panels?



## Andoskyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi All,

I'm looking to build some cheap acoustic panels. It seems like everyone is using Owens Corning or some kind of mineral wool product.

All I'm really looking to do is eliminate the echo in my basement. It is a rectangular room about 23x14. It's a pretty bad echo so was thinking of making about 6-8 panels, but want to go as cheap as possible.

I have 2 leftover rolls of R-13 fiberglass insulation from the construction. It may not be acoustically perfect, but if I build 2'x4' panels with this insulation and cover with burlap, should it eliminate my echo?

From reading posts on here, it looks like i could spend a lifetime and a fortune removing all the peaks and dips in my room, but I really just want to remove my terrible echo.


Thank you in advance,

-Andrew


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

If you don't compress the R-13 and leave it at the standard 3.5" thick, it can work pretty well. Just make sure you either remove the paper or put the paper toward the wall so the bare insulation is behind the cloth or it will impede upper mid and high frequency absorption.

8 panels at 8 sq ft each isn't a lot for a room that size though. 2 rolls of R13 should be able to make more than that.

Bryan


----------



## Andoskyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Thank you Bryan.

How many square feet do you think i'd need? I have no problem making more, as it will still be very cheap with another $10 roll.

Regards,

-Andrew


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Ideally:

Front wall full coverage.

Double thick in front corners

3 2x4 panels (or 4) each side 

3 double thick on the rear wall with paper facing out toward the room.

Bryan


----------

